# Radiator relocation



## renegade500 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a 2015 renegade 500 and I'm looking for a relocation kit for it. It has a g2 frame. I know stuff like this is harder to find for the 500 than it is for the 800 and 1000 models. Now heres my question.. Can you use a 800/1000 radiator relocation kit on the 500? If its interchangable for the 800 and 1000 why can't it be for the 500?


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I would think you can get any rad kit for an 800 or 100 and it will work as long as its for the G2 chassis. I would get a hold of rubber down customs or cfab on face book and talk to them. I personally have used RDC stuff and their build quality is good. I see a bunch of stuff on facebook that cfab has done and it looks very nice as well.


----------



## renegade500 (Sep 1, 2015)

hursteric said:


> I would think you can get any rad kit for an 800 or 100 and it will work as long as its for the G2 chassis. I would get a hold of rubber down customs or cfab on face book and talk to them. I personally have used RDC stuff and their build quality is good. I see a bunch of stuff on facebook that cfab has done and it looks very nice as well.



Yeah my renegade has the g2 chassis and ill have to get a hold of them. Would think it'd work for all 3


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

renegade500 said:


> Yeah my renegade has the g2 chassis and ill have to get a hold of them. Would think it'd work for all 3


Yeah im pretty sure you will be ok to use one for an 800 or 1000. The only thing i would be curious about is if they used a smaller radiator for the 500 versus the 800 and 1000? But either one of them guys should be able to tell you one way or another.


----------



## renegade500 (Sep 1, 2015)

hursteric said:


> Yeah im pretty sure you will be ok to use one for an 800 or 1000. The only thing i would be curious about is if they used a smaller radiator for the 500 versus the 800 and 1000? But either one of them guys should be able to tell you one way or another.


have tried to search 800 and 1000 radiator sizes to see if they are the same but nothing comes up


----------



## renegade500 (Sep 1, 2015)

So found out what is different between them that the rad relo wont work on the 500. Well it would but you would need to do some fabbing. The rad hoses are different and the fan assembly is bigger than the 500.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

well that doesn't sound too bad you can get an automotive fan from any parts store and same with the rad hoses.


----------

